# What is an Emotional Affair???



## blown away (Feb 19, 2009)

I realize that both men and women have friends of the opposite sex and am not naive enought to not expect that. My question si sat what point does this friendship evolve into an emotional affair??

I am interested in other views as I believe it is when the party involved is exerting energy to this "friend" and not to this spouse. I can understand conversing with someone about specific issues or answering specific questions that are asked. But it woudl appear to me that a lot of the typical chit chat could be deemed that especially if the married couple has communication issues. 

Am I way off base here????????


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

An emotional affair is when your heart and actions move towards another person that isn't your spouse. When you spend more time and energy away from your spouse.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I believe there are a few key differences between a friendship and an EA:


Would you be comfortable imagining your spouse watching/listening to you interact with this person?
Do you feel sexual tensions with this person?
Do you discuss negative things about your marriage with this person, and not with your spouse?
Do you daydream about this person or feel 'in love' with them?
Do you minimize/hide the friendship from your spouse?


----------

